
Breaking KASRL with micro architecture - ingve
http://dreamsofastone.blogspot.com/2016/02/breaking-kasrl-with-micro-architecture.html?m=1
======
muppetman
KASLR is useless anyway. A single infoleak and it's game over.

[https://forums.grsecurity.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=3367](https://forums.grsecurity.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=3367)

